# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA  - CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE RIEGO POR GOTEO  DEL 24 DE JULIO AL  08 DE AGOSTO  2020

## Riego por goteo

Archivo adjunto 21943 *UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA
FACULTAD DE AGRONOMIA  *  *CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE RIEGO POR GOTEO* *DISEÑO,* *OPERACIÓN** Y* *EVALUACIÓN*  *Énfasis en caña de azúcar y frutales*    *EXPOSITORES*    *SALOMON HELFGOTT LERNER* *OSCAR LOLI FIGUEROA* *MIGUEL CAÑAMERO KERLA  *     *DEL 24 JULIO AL 08 DE AGOSTO 24, 25, 31 JULIO, 01, 07, 08 AGOSTO VIERNES Y SABADO de 6 a 9 pm, VIA ON LINE  *     *OBJETIVOS DEL CURSO**Brindar las herramientas para*  *Plantear, diseñar e instalar el sistema de riego por goteo**Plantear las mejoras al sistema de riego por goteo en funcionamiento**Optimizar la operación y manejo de los volúmenes o tiempos de riego y fertirriego**Realizar, evaluar, interpretar y mejorar la uniformidad de riego de tu sistema**Minimizar costos de operación y mejorar rendimientos**Capacitar en uso del software del curso.*    INFORMES: José Murga Salinas, Cel 974614232, goteocania@lamolina.edu.pe Conocimiento, tecnología, experiencia de campo y 20 años de desarrollo del curso Recibirá: Capacitación, Diploma, Ponencias y el Software
Recibirás las ponencias y el software con la constancia del deposito      Temas similares: UNIVERSIDAD AGRARIA  LA MOLINA - CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE RIEGO POR GOTEO UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA, FACULTAD DE AGRONOMIA, DEL  19  al  21  AGOSTO 2019,  PASANTIA INTERNACIONAL "EXPERIENCIAS DEL RIEGO POR GOTEO EN LA COSTA PERUANA"  MAJES, AREQUIPA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA - LA  MOLINA, CURSO DE RIEGO POR GOTEO DEL 26 al 27 MAYO 2017,  FACULTAD  DE  AGRONOMIA  , Riego por goteo, Capacitacion justifica la inversion CURSO  RIEGO POR GOTEO, Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, 26, 27 Febrero 2016 CURSO  RIEGO POR GOTEO, Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina, 29 y 30 Enero 2016

----------

